# Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.



## Koitreu (18. Aug. 2009)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen. Also gestern wollte ich nach den Jungfischen im Teich gucken und habe an einem abgestorbenen Blatt dieses hier entdeckt und kann damit sogarnichts anfangen. Vieleicht ist hier ein Biologe der sich mit sowas auskennt. Gruß Karsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Jepp 

Kennen wir

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19220


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

flüstern aber wir wissen immer noch nicht, was es wirklich ist, oder?  )


----------



## inge50 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Hallo,

schaut euch doch bitte mal das Bild vom Zuckmückenlaich an, bei Wiki.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckmücken

Ich sehe da eine Ähnlichkeit, oder was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Koitreu (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Ok also da ich ja nicht wußte wonach ich suchen sollte und ich noch nie ne Schnecke im Teich gesehn hatte habe ich selber mal gegoogelt und bin mir auch sicher das es der laich einer Schlammspritzschnecke ist. Fehlt nur noch die Schnecke dazu . Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Tipps......


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

also ich schließ mich inge an und sage: definitiv zuckmückengelege!!!
das foto auf wikipedia ist zwar sehr vergrößert und man sieht leider nicht den ganzen strang, aber man kann diese hübsche spiralige anordnung doch erkennen.
spitzschlammschneckenlaich schwimmt nicht einfach so im wasser herum (ich hatte diese zuckmückengelege sogar freischwimmend im chlorierten pool!), und die einzelnen schneckenbabies sind nicht spiralig angeordnet und sind, wenn man sie mal sieht, schon viel größer. die gallertballen der __ schnecken kleben meist am boden oder an pflanzen richtig fest.
ich hab eine arbeitskollegin, die biologin ist und sich seeeehr für wasser und die lebewesen darin interessiert, aber sie verweilt zur zeit auf den malediven und kommt erst in 2 wochen wieder. dann werd ich sie um ihre meinung fragen.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

hi,

definitv keine (Spitzschlamm)schnecke, die kenn ich zu genüge. Ich tendiere zur Meinung meiner Vorrednerinnen - dem Zuckmückengelege!


----------



## Doris (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Hallo
ich habe mal auch etwas nach diesem spiralförmig angeordneten Laich gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Bericht hier gestossen.
http://www.biologiezentrum.at/pdf_frei_remote/KON_16_0153-0163.pdf
Sofort auf Seite 1 ziemlich weit unten steht
Zitat aus oben angegebenem LINK:
"Die spiraligen Windungen
des Schlauches entstehen durch Wendungen der Mücke"
um 180°.

Und es wird sich bezogen auf Cricotopus trifasciatus - also Zuckmücken.

Nun weiss ich ja auch endlich um was es sich handelt, denn ein so ein "Gelege" schwamm bei uns auch im Teich.


----------



## Koitreu (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Hallo Leute. Find ich voll toll das soviele hier Antwort auf fragen welcher Art auch immer geben, klasse Sache. Also die Zuckermücke hat mich doch überzeugt, bei den __ Schnecken sind diese Spiralen nicht vorhanden. Danke Karsten


----------



## danyvet (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

der link ist super, doris, danke!
das einzige, was ich mich jetzt frag: haben meine zuckmücken einen schlechten klebstoff? bei mir schwimmen diese gallert-spiralen wie gesagt tw. frei (und sogar im pool) herum...


----------



## Doris (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Wurm?Oder was auch immer.*

Hallo Dany

Auch bei mir hab ich sie schon frei schwimmend gesehen... kann ja sein, dass ein Fisch vorbeigeschwommen ist und sie somit gelöst hat.
Oder man kommt mal beim Algen abkeschern dran und sie lösen sich. 

ansonsten ​


----------

